
There is no such thing as too much knowledge or experience - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/thing-too-much-knowledge-experience-experienced-solve-vishnepolsky/
======
jawns
Anybody remember this court case from ~20 years ago?

[https://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-
cops/st...](https://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-
cops/story?id=95836)

The 2nd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in New York ruled that a Connecticut
city could decline to hire a man who had applied for a job on their police
force because he was deemed to be too intelligent.

The rationale was that it takes a lot of money to train a cop, and if the cop
is highly intelligent, he might get bored and leave, and that would be a
costly problem for the city.

------
oblib
I've filled out a few applications this year. I find a bit of irony in that
they cannot ask you your age but require you fill in the dates and location of
your education.

I never did any higher education but was in High School in the `70s. Hard to
get around that one.

------
blunte
Indeed, overqualification is usually just an excuse.

Many hiring managers are not adequately qualified to judge a candidate; so if
they can just be satisfied that two candidates both have the "required" skills
(the list of which is often ridiculous), the manager will want the cheaper
candidate.

Unfortunately, at many companies the added cost value a more experienced
candidate would bring would be wasted anyway. Unless management and upper
management are high performers, a skilled senior worker will be see some of
their advanced capabilities ignored or even stymied by the poor decisions
above them.

------
vr46
His premise is perfect, love it, but I am extremely prejudiced against the
Daily Mail and all those who work for it, so am not the best person to talk
about this objectively.

